# Anyone got one of these little boxes?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.androidsticks.co.uk/shop...roid-tv-box-s802-4-4-kitkat-lifetime-updates/

Looks and sounds too good to be true price wise at £95 but we told about this by a chap we met at the weekend and his parents have one in Spain. You can watch any TV channel in the world for free, any movie, any program... Lifetime support and updates too

Might have to be my next gadget....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't want KitKat anywhere near my phone, I have too much running from my SD card.

Looks good though, but a bit too techy for moi.

This doesn't inspire confidence either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks fantastic and suddenly I feel I need one.

But not for a tablet but on my TV..................... Can it feed all these channels from the net onto my TV.?

Ray.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

raynipper said:


> It looks fantastic and suddenly I feel I need one.
> 
> But not for a tablet but on my TV..................... Can it feed all these channels from the net onto my TV.?
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray, that's what I want it for. You plug it into your TV to turn it into a Smart TV

Have ordered one anyway, there is a 14 day money back guarantee. The chap I spoke to knows the bloke and has been to his shop in Chingford and his parents haven't had any problems so feel a bit more confident than if I'd just discovered it myself on the internet


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wouldn't want KitKat anywhere near my phone, I have too much running from my SD card.
> 
> Looks good though, but a bit too techy for moi.
> 
> This doesn't inspire confidence either.


I believe that you can just plug it into your TV, you don't have to use it in conjunction with your phone, iPad or computer


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've ordered the remote to go with it that has the qwerty keyboard on the underside and it is a pointy air mouse thingy too. We have an LG smart TV but it takes ages to type anything out on a normal remote so going to try this with this box, although this box isn't going on that smart TV


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

for £30 why not get a Chromecast? does a similar same thing

https://www.google.co.uk/chrome/devices/chromecast/


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

A laptop plugged into your TV will play far more and hold far more movies music than any box.

especially if you install a simple and free program called VLCplayer


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wouldn't want KitKat anywhere near my phone, I have too much running from my SD card.
> 
> Looks good though, but a bit too techy for moi.
> 
> This doesn't inspire confidence either.


Kev I took the plunge and its not half as bad as its made out to be

everything still works on an SD card......the difference is for example your youtube app can no longer access information in your picture folder.

I still have everything on my SD card and everything still works as it did and should.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> A laptop plugged into your TV will play far more and hold far more movies music than any box.


that's what I have - old Mini Mac that plugs into the TV which is already a Smart TV (Panasonic) although that doesn't give me access to things like Lovefilm which the PC does


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

You can buy these for about £15, I have one in France and it works fine.
You wouldn't want to use it while mobile as they eat data and on free wifi they struggle to work and 3/4g they would use up your data in seconds.
What you are paying for here is someone to install the software for you, if bought on its own they come with the basics to browse the internet, go on Facebook, BBC iPlayer etc and you have to choose what else you want on.
What they don't tell you on their website is most of the content they are giving you is from illegal feeds, they may try and tell you its all above board but how can they give you a something such as love films that is a paid for service for free?
Their lifetime guarantee obviously doesn't cover the ability to receive all the TV etc as these feeds are being shut down all the time by the suppliers.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

This one also comes fully pimped up for half the price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quad-Core...ctronics_VideoSwitches_SM&hash=item35d9608d1f


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

As JP says uses data, if your abroad you will need a good WiFi access. BTW I have XBMC running on my Sony Experia Ultra mobile phone with a 3 network all you can eat data simply and free roaming in France and other countries.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a good price though at Fantasticvent.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Am I missing something here? I can already watch pretty much anything live or thats been on telly already online using the laptop. 

If you then want to watch it on a big screen just plug a HDMI cable in from the laptop to your telly.

Plus if stuff moves or servers change does this device follow them around or do you start to loose channels or streaming sites?

Neat idea though.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Am I missing something here? I can already watch pretty much anything live or thats been on telly already online using the laptop.
> 
> If you then want to watch it on a big screen just plug a HDMI cable in from the laptop to your telly.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as your laptop Barry, they are basically the workings of an android tablet without the screen and in either a box or stick format.
They work ok but they are very cheep and clunky being a mishmash of apps and android and xbmc and all seem to suffer crashes on a regular basis.
They all also seem to suffer from poor wifi and the ones I have used and help setup for friends have only worked well on an ethernet connection.
All this and many other companies are doing is buying from china for probably £10 (i paid £15 but only bought a dozen) and loading all the apps and streams then charging a lot for their service.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw prototypes of these a few years ago before I retired. Not impressive on a large screen as they have to either upscale or download the HD stream. With very little internal RAM they cannot process fast enough.
Had the chance to keep one for long term evaluation, it never left the lab.
Gerry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But I guess for people like us who can't get DAVE, YESTERDAY or a couple of SKY channels TV they might be worth it??

Ray.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered it yesterday and it arrived this morning. All setup and just going though all the options so I'll let you know how it goes. It's got a 14 day money back guarantee so if I don't like it I'll give it back. It apparently does 1080 not just 720. No problems with buffering it anything yet but then I'm on my home broadband. 
Picture is perfect.

I'll let you know if I think it's worth it ray but yes it has yesterday and Dave etc


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It certainly looks as if they have done a good job searching out and installing all the geeky stuff and if the hardware lives up to their promises then it should be good.
It may actually have too much stuff for anyone who isn't up on streaming and internet stuff.
Alan Sugar actually got involved in a similar device I'm not sure how it took off but it was aimed at expats that was quite simple to use and just basically gave the free view channels but was as simple to use as sky TV.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I've been playing with it for a couple of hours and it's a it overwhelming.

True you could find all this stuff via your laptop but you would be searching for hours and at least it's all in one place here but there really is too much to look at and too many features if that makes sense.

It's like running into a small store and finding what you want straight away or going into a massive store and not being able to find anything

Not managed to get any good quality with the films yet either


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Managed to get all the discovery and animal planet channels but not good quality as yet


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

A friend of mine has one of these boxes. He's sent it back 3 times and they keep sending him other upgrades but still has lots of problems. He did ask for a refund within the 14 days but they just keep changing the boxes with no money coming his way. 
He has upgraded his broadband speed but still having serious problems. He starts to watch a film then it crashes and when going back to the same channel it has been blocked. 

My friend says to get your money back or bin it. It will drive you mad.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Right it's going back. Have wasted the past couple of hours on it and it just has too much stuff that is of no use to me for the money. I can't get a good picture on it on a large screen, only on a small screen so ok for the motorhome but we rarely watch tv in the motorhome anyway and if we do we have a SAT dome so bought this more for at home.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Did you buy via ebay if so a dispute seems the best way to get your cash?
The reviews on the web all say its not easy to get your money back from this company and they don't actually say anywhere what the 100% cash back guarantee is.
If you want something similar with the hardware to support any TV then the only way to go is a jailbroken apple TV but their not cheap.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone got or tried this little beastie. would love to know if its any good before taking the plunge. Looks too good to be true somehow for the money.

http://www.7dayshop.com/products/7d...usb-with-hdmi-cable-and-remote-control-DS-078

David


----------

